# Hintergrundbild in CSS definieren



## Hannibal (2. September 2003)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mit IE 6.0 wird das Hintergrundbild angezeigt, im Netscape 4.7, Mozilla 1.3 und Opera 6.0 nicht. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit dies mit CSS zu lösen?


```
body {
	background-image: url(Kuhbilder/Kuh_unten grau.gif);
	background-attachment: fixed;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	margin-left: 0px;
	margin-top: 0px;
}
```


----------



## prefix (3. September 2003)

hi!

margin gibt es bei der definition von hintergrundbildern NICHT 

margin-left: 0px;
margin-top: 0px;

obiges ist falsch, folgendes ist richtig:

background-position: top left;

siehe hiezu: css2-spezifikation



> Wert:
> [[<percentage> | <length> ]{1,2} | *[[top | center | bottom] || [left | center | right ]]*] | inherit
> 
> Ausgangswert:
> ...


----------



## sam (3. September 2003)

Margin-Angaben sind zwar für das Hintergrundbild nicht 
nützlich aber definitv erlaubt und auch nützlich 
(hier z.B. für den Abstand im Body) 

edit: Und CSS mag bei Werten mit Leerzeichen (hier der Dateiname 
des Bilds) gerne Anführungszeichen...
Könnte dein Problem lösen. Ansonsten siehts richtig aus.

```
background-image:url("images/das bild mit der kuh.gif");
```


----------



## prefix (4. September 2003)

hallo constantin,

margin ist bei background-image erlaubt?

wo steht das  zumindest haette ich das in der spezifikation noch nie gesehen (sitz an einer ungarischen tastatur, daher keine umlaute moeglich)


----------



## sam (4. September 2003)

Das Margin bezieht sich ja nicht auf das Hintergrundbild, 
sondern auf den Body...
Ich denke nicht, dass das da steht, weil er den Hintergrund 
ganz links oben haben will, sondern den Seiteninhalt...
Hat also damit nichts zu tun. Attribute können sich ja nicht 
wirklich auf andere Attribute beziehen, sondern nur auf die 
Tags...


----------



## prefix (4. September 2003)

sorry, du hast natuerlich vollkommen recht - das hab ich ueberlesen


----------

